# to show off, flaunt



## Setwale_Charm

We have already had a similar thread in "Slavic languages". Now we could try and internationalise it.

 Who can think of any synonyms for wanting to pose as somebody you are not, to appear more cool or successful etc than one is. in various languages.

 We have already started with *Russian*: _выпендриваться_, _кривляться_, _строить из себя_, _корчить из себя_


----------



## elroy

Arabic: تباهى، تفاخر، تكبّر، تبجح، تنفّخ

I am sure there are plenty more.


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: exibir-se, mostrar-se, dar uma de gostosão (inf.), ser o rei da cocada preta (inf.), achar que tem o rei na barriga (inf.), achar-se melhor que os outros...


----------



## Trina

In  English: showing off = grandstanding,  posing, showboating


----------



## Setwale_Charm

OK, since we began to include nouns too, in Russian: _выпендрёж_, _позёрство_, _кривляние_, _понты_ (!!! a great word which sums up it all !!!)


----------



## Josh_

A few more in Arabic:

تظاهر 
taDHaahara

انتحل شخصية فلان 
intaHala shakhsiyya fulaan

In Egyptian Arabic one could use بتاع مظاهر  (bitaa3 maZaahir) of one who is only concerned with outward appearances.

And to use one of my favorite words in English you could say 'to play/act the cynosure' as an equivalent to 'showoff'.


----------



## elroy

Josh Adkins said:


> تظاهر
> taDHaahara


 A comment on that: It literally means "pretend" so you can't really use it alone. You would have to say تظاهر بأنه كذا وكذا - and of course, for it to fit the "showing off" context, you would have to be pretending to be better than you really are. 


> انتحل شخصية فلان
> intaHala shakhsiyya fulaan


 This just means "assumed the personality/character of" so it doesn't necessarily have to be used in a "showing off" context. You could use it to describe a man who poses as someone he thinks his wife is cheating with to see if she responds to his seductions. 

And since we're doing colloquial Arabic, here are a few in Palestinian Arabic:

شايف حاله - shaayef Haalo
عامل حاله إشي (وإشي) - 'aamel Haalo ishi (w'ishi)
ماشي ومنخاره بالسما - maashi w munkhaaro bis-sama
زي إللي ما حدا قده - zay illi ma Hada addo
راسه كبير - raaso kbiir
مفرعن - mfar'en


----------



## Josh_

Yes, I am aware of all you say.  I was just giving general ideas.  But actually this thread is a little ambiguous -- the title is "to show off," but the question asked was for synonyms of posing as someone you are not.  So I responded to that question with my Arabic examples, and responded to the idea of showing off with my English example.


----------



## spakh

In Turkish
hava atmak, artistlik yapmak, caka satmak
There might be more.


----------



## linguist786

*Gujarati* (great equivalents!):

kaalpan karvu _(verb)_
and also:
kaalu banvu _(verb)_


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

French

Frimer - to show off
Etaler - to show off knowledge/wealth


----------



## zaigucis

Latvian:

zīmēties, lielīties, dižoties, plātīties, izrādīties ...


----------



## Namakemono

Spanish: Presumir, fardar (slang).


----------



## Ilmo

Finnish:
kerskailla (to talk big in English)
pröystäillä (to king it in English)
pöyhistellä (to prank in English) 
leveillä (to preen oneself, to put on the ritz, to show off, to put on side in English)
mahtailla (to overblow, to blume oneself in English
kukkoilla (to oat, to parade, to ruffle - like a cock - in English)
rehennellä (to swank in English)

I'm sure there are much more similar verbs, and of course, there is also corresponding nouns and adjectives derived from each of the verbs.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I never knew Finns show off that much, _Ilmo_


----------



## avalon2004

In Greek you can say:
*κάνω επίδειξη *_[káno epídiksi]_- verb
*κάνω φιγούρα* _[káno fighúra]_- verb 
*επιδεικνύω* _[epidhiknío]_- verb (to flaunt)
*φιγουρατζής* _[fighuratdís]_- noun


----------



## Frank06

Hi,
In Dutch:
bluffen, snoeven, opscheppen, pochen, grootspreken
More colloquial expressions: stoefen, met spek schieten

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Lemminkäinen

We don't do that sort of thing over here, what with the Jante law and everything 


Well, I'm actually having a bit of a hard time finding words to describe it; I'm sure I'll come up with more later, but for now:

_å skryte, å vise seg fram_


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

In French you can also say:* crâner*, *bluffer* (the "u" is pronounced in this word tthe same way as in "sun" ), *épater la galerie*, *en mettre plein la vue,* *jeter de la poudre aux yeux*.


----------



## Heba

In colloquial Egyptian Arabic, يستعرض ''yasta3red'' is usually used as an equivalent of ''to show off''.


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

*להשוויץ*
*להתרברב*
*להתפאר*


----------



## Pos

In spanish: alardear


----------



## Ilmo

Setwale_Charm said:


> I never knew Finns show off that much, _Ilmo _


 
*Spanish:*
I have a small dictionary Spanish-Finnish compiled by myself, that contains so far only a bit more than 29000 entries. I picked from it the following list of Spanish "show off" verbs:
*bravuconear*
*fanfarronear*
*fardar*
*farolear*
*hacer alarde*
*hacer gala*
*hacer ostentación*
*jactarse*
*mandarse*
*preciarse*
*presumir*
*tener a gala*
*ufanarse*
*vanagloriarse*
*ostentar*
*darse aires*
*aparentar*
*enorgullecerse*
*envanecerse*

Espero que algún hispanohablante marque los correspondientes significados en inglés, pues mi habilidad en castellano tal vez no sea suficiente.


----------



## Maja

In Serbian, I think that the translation equivalent would be "praviti se važan/a" or "razmetati se". There is also a slang term "biti isfoliran/a" (but that can also mean pretend/fake in various contexts).
If I think of more, I'll  post!
Cheers!


----------



## macta123

In Hindi : Dikhawaa karna ( "false" show off)

In Malayalam : NaDikya


----------



## ridziniece

I would like to expand on what Zaigucis said, that "izrādīties" is the most appropriate word for "show off" and several more words in Latvian are with this meaning: "tēlot", "izlikties", "liekuļot", "simulēt", "uzdoties", "spēlēt teātri", "izlēkt", "plātīties"...


----------



## Chazzwozzer

spakh said:


> In Turkish
> hava atmak, artistlik yapmak, caka satmak
> There might be more.


Cool expressions! One more: *gösteriş yapmak
*


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

Formal:
- MoGr v. *«επιδεικνύομαι»* [e.pi.ðikˈni.ɔ.me] (mediopassive v.) < Classical mediopassive v. *«ἐπιδείκνυμαι» ĕpĭdeí̯knŭmai̯* --> _to show off, make a display of one's powers, be epideictic_ < preposition & prefix *«ἐπί» ĕpí* + Classical athematic v. *«δείκνῡμι» deí̯knūmĭ*.
Noun: *«Επίδειξη»* [eˈpi.ði.k͡si] (fem.) --> _demonstration, ostentation_ < Classical 3rd decl. fem. noun *«ἐπίδειξις» ĕpídei̯ksis* (nom. sinɡ.), *«ἐπιδείξεως» ĕpideí̯ksĕōs* (ɡen. sinɡ.) < *«ἐπί» ĕpí* (see above) + v. *«δείκνῡμι» deí̯knūmĭ* (see above).
Adjective: *«Επιδειξίας, -ας»* [e.pi.ðiˈk͡si.as] (masc. & fem.) --> _show off, exhibitionist, flasher_, calqued for the Fr. exhibitionniste < Classical noun *«ἐπίδειξις» ĕpídei̯ksis* (see above).

-MoGr v. *«καυχώμαι»* [kafˈxɔ.me] (deponent) --> _to boast, show off, vaunt_ < Classical deponent v. *«καυχάομαι/καυχῶμαι»** kau̯kʰắŏmai̯* (uncontracted)/*kau̯kʰômai̯* (contracted).
Noun: *«Καύχηση»* [ˈkaf.çi.si] (fem.) --> _boasting, show off_ < Classical 3rd decl. fem. noun *«καύχησις» kaú̯kʰēsis* (nom. sinɡ.), *«καυχήσεως» kau̯kʰḗsĕōs* (ɡen. sinɡ.).
The adjective *«καυχησιάρης, -ρα»* [kaf.çisˈça.ɾis] (masc.), [kaf.çisˈça.ɾa] (fem.) --> _boaster, braggart, show off_ are colloquialisms.

Informal, Colloquial:
-MoGr v. *«κορδώνομαι»* [kɔrˈðɔ.nɔ.me] (deponent) --> _to strut around, flex, boast, show off_ a denominative boomerang word: Classical fem. *«χορδή» kʰŏrdḗ* > Lat. *chorda* > Byz. Gr. *κόρδα kórda*.

-ΜοGr v. *«κοκορεύομαι»* [kɔ.kɔˈɾe.vɔ.me] (deponent and denominative) --> _to braɡ, vaunt, show off_ < masc. *«κόκορας»* [ˈkɔ.kɔ.ɾas] --> _rooster_ (onomatopeic from the sound the rooster makes: «κοκορίκου» [kɔ.kɔˈɾi.ku]).

-Periphrastic expression *«κάνω φιγούρα»* [ˈka.nɔ fiˈɣu.ɾa] --> _to produce showiness_, denominative from the MoGr fem. *«φιγούρα»* [fiˈɣu.ɾa] (see below) < It. *fiɡura*.
Noun: *«φιγούρα»* [fiˈɣu.ɾa] (fem.) --> _showiness, ostentation, display_ < It. *fiɡura*.
Adjective: *«Φιγουρατζής, -τζού»* [fi.ɣu.ɾaˈʣ͡is] (masc.), [fi.ɣu.ɾaˈʣ͡u] (fem.) --> _show off, poseur_ < It. *fiɡura* + Turkish derivational suffix *-ci* [-ʤi] that has become extremely productive in colloquial MoGr as masc. *«-τζης»* [-ʣ͡is], fem. *«-τζού»* [-ʣ͡u] and forms nouns of habit or occupation.


----------



## Penyafort

*Catalan: *

_In black, origin or literal translations_
*vanar-se *_or _*vantar-se *_or_* envanir-se* [Ultimately from Latin _*van(it)ari_ 'say stupid things']
*jactar-se *[Latin _iactare_]
*prear-se *[put price/value on yourself, from Latin _pretiare_]
*gallardejar *[from _gallard _'good-looking and vigorous', from French _gaillard_, from Celtic _gal-_ 'strength' + suffix _-ard_]
*fer ufana* _or _*ufanejar *[make ostentation, probably from Gothic _ufjô_ 'abundance']
*fer el brau *_or _*bravejar *[make the brave/bull]
*fer el gall *_or _*gallejar *[make the rooster]
*fer farons *_or _*faronejar *[make lanterns]
*donar-se importància *[give yourself importance]
*fer-se veure *[make yourself be seen]
*fer el fanfarró *_or _*fanfarronejar *[make the braggart, from Spanish _fanfarrón_, from an expressive root _fanfa-_]
*fer gala (de) *[make pomp of]
*fer ostentació *_or _*ostentar *[Latin _ostentare_]
*presumir *[presume (oneself's value), from Latin _praesumere_]
*bombar-se *[warp/curve oneself]
*gloriejar-se*/*gloriar-se *_or _*vanagloriejar-se*/*vanagloriar-se *[glorify oneself (arrogantly), from Latin _gloriari_]
*donar-se (*_or _*tenir*_ or_* gastar) aires *(*de*) [give oneself (or have/show) airs (of grandeur)]
*donar-se to *(give oneself manners)
*fer-se l'interessant *(make yourself interesting)
*tenir fums *(have 'smokes' = vanity)
*fer el fatxenda* _or _*fatxendar/fatxendejar *(make the braggart or busy man, from Italian _(Dottor) Faccenda_ 'Doctor Business (to do)')
*fer el tifa or fer el merda *(do the shitty guy)
*fer el manaia *(do the bossy guy)
*fer-se el milhomes* [make the onethousandmen]
*posar-se medalles *[put medals on you]


----------

